# Aristocraft Great Northern Mallet



## Railroadinovations

This is a friends Aristocraft 2-8-8-2 Great Northern Mallet. Someone wanted to view a photo of this locomotive. Can't remember who it was but here it is. Having trouble loading resized photo from Photobucket to the gallery. Anyone know how?


----------



## Big Ed

That is nice.:thumbsup:

How much does something like that sell for?
Did you ever work on them?

That two rail track looks nice.:thumbsup:

It makes the S gauge two rail look like crap.


----------



## Big Ed

I think your picture is fine......nice and clear.:thumbsup:

Edit,
How big is the layout? Do you have more pictures of it?
You need a lot of room for those Big Boys.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Big Ed;
Thanks for the compliment! This locomotive is about $1000.00 new or therabouts. As for working on them, I worked for the Santa Fe for a short time back in the early 80's and of course they only had diesels then. But I am not sure that is what you are asking. I do work on G scale models too. Did'nt know which one you meant. 
As for the layout it is 36 ft L by 24 ft W expandable to 48 ft long. 37 inch wide deck with 15 ft diameter curves. (half inch plywood and 2 by two support with steel sawhorse legs, modular) There are photos available if you click on Railroadinovations at the top of this page and then click on the photo of the American Freedom Train (4449). Also there are some posts under, "see other posts" that show the layout unfinished and finished. Hope that helps. Ken ISKoT011


----------



## tjcruiser

Great looking loco. I like the way the pilot wheel and the steamchest are so far out in front of the boiler ... almost as if their straining in anticipation to pull the rest of the loco along!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Railroadinovations said:


> Big Ed;
> Thanks for the compliment! This locomotive is about $1000.00 new or therabouts. As for working on them, I worked for the Santa Fe for a short time back in the early 80's and of course they only had diesels then. But I am not sure that is what you are asking. I do work on G scale models too. Did'nt know which one you meant.
> As for the layout it is 36 ft L by 24 ft W expandable to 48 ft long. 37 inch wide deck with 15 ft diameter curves. (half inch plywood and 2 by two support with steel sawhorse legs, modular) There are photos available if you click on Railroadinovations at the top of this page and then click on the photo of the American Freedom Train (4449). Also there are some posts under, "see other posts" that show the layout unfinished and finished. Hope that helps. Ken ISKoT011


I meant taking the models apart and fixing them.

Something like Lionel has a ton of info on repairing them, where do you find help pictures/articles on tearing down and repairing G scale.

More pictures of the layout please.

Video with sounds?:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

I think I can answer some of the repair questions on the G scale as I went to Entertrainment and got a complete behind the scenes tour and their repair facility. The G scale engines can only be somewhat repaired. The wheels can be fully lubed and so can the gears, Replacing the actual brushes or cleaning them like with HO is from what Entertrainment said impossible because they are completely closed can motors but I have actually figured out how to dismantle them. The one side with the plastic and the drive shaft usually has metal prongs holding it in place that are hard to find but once found can be bent back allowing access to the entire motors insides and you can take the whole armature out if you wish. Most of the large scale G engines are exactly the same as the HO except for the motor, which as Entertrainment does, they buy spare engines or buy replacement motors which are hard to find from overseas.

Oh and it is a very nice and green engine, but she needs a good dusting so she can really shine.


----------



## Railroadinovations

TJ, I never thought of it that way but that seems like an aweful lot of extra locomotive to pull!
Big Ed,
I do my own repairs but I rarely ever have to because I maintain the equipment very well. Schematics and exploded parts diagrams are available with the locomotive (in the box) most of the time and on ones that it is not, you can get them on the manufacturers website or by phone. 
I don't know if you were able to check out the photos of the layout on this site under Railroadinovations but I will send you some more photos if you can give me an e mail to send them to or I would also be willing to put some in another album, just let me know. I may try to post a few here as soon as I finish this reply. [email protected]
Parts for G scale are usually available through the original manufacturer and in 97% of the cases are fixable. The brushes on my Aristocraft, LGB, Bachmann, MTH, and Hartland locomotives are readily available and easily replacable. Motors are sealed but are replacable.
I have 4 G scale locomotives with over 800 hours of operation and are still running fine. I have repaired almost 600 locomotives in my life of every scale except "Z" and I guess I have to say, every locomotive is unique and has it's own set of problems. But this is proof that maintainance is the best way for any locomotive or piece of rolling stock to last a long time.
gc53dfgc,
When you dust your trains (any scale), just a suggestion; you might try using very soft long brissel unused paint brush. They get dust out of corners and small areas dusting usally misses. Thanks for your responses. Ken ISKoT


----------



## Railroadinovations

Here are some photos of the layout not posted yet. Not elaborate or finished but it works! Ken

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010866.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010875.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010877.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010881.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010884.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010912.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010910.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010906.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010898.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010892.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010896.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010886.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010916.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010918.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010928.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010921.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010947.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P4010940.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P7221156.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P5011032.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/Railroadinovations/P5011043.jpg


----------



## Big Ed

Nice work....love the big top.:thumbsup:

Is there three rings inside, with bleachers?:thumbsup:

Great pictures.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Thanks, The circus tent is custom built and the interior is also unfinished. Another one of those unfinished projects. Nothing inside yet, but there will be someday.


----------



## Big Ed

Railroadinovations said:


> Thanks, The circus tent is custom built and the interior is also unfinished. Another one of those unfinished projects. Nothing inside yet, but there will be someday.



A couple of months ago classic toy train magazine had an O gauge circus in it. I think the guy had like 15,000 people (might have been more) in the bleachers sitting on scratch built fold up seats.
Along with a ton of other circus stuff.

I think it was CTT magazine. 
Might have been from an older O gauge magazine I will look for it to verify, you would love what he did.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Would love to check it out although I don't think I am quite that good or patient! That sounds like an enormous amount of time and work. Ken


----------



## KenBurkinshaw

*Mallets at work*

The Aristo Craft mallets are nice engines. They have a five year warranty, so you don't really have to worry about repairing motors. The main problem with them is the drivers come out of time with each other because the wheels break loose from the axles. They will easily pull a fifty car train alone on a flat layout, but they require about a 10 foot diameter curve to work properly.

Here's a pair of them pulling 70 cars on the ELSIE railroad!

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o305/kdb1_1/?action=view&current=malletsand75cars.mp4

(you need a fast connection to view the video.)
The street price is about $600.00, and can support DCC or battery/RC.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Nice video! Our program just obtained a Rio Grande Mallet. Here are some photos. We currently do not have internet service and have used a local service in town. Updates here are every three months now.


----------

